# 0.4.0 Show incorrect fan speed percentage on X2



## Kreij (Apr 4, 2010)

GPU-Z 0.4.0 show my 4870x2 fan speed percent at 40% no matter what I have the fan set at (currently at 65% in CCC)

I believe this issue has existed for several versions of GPU-Z.

Just thought I would report it again for this release.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Apr 6, 2010)

I have noticed for a while that the fan speed in GPU-Z doesn't reflect the actual fan speed of my card (set to 100% to show this) - RPM wise yes and you can see from the screen shot, but % wise no.

Also, the clock speed don't show my settings in the CCC (OC settings) and has never shown them correctly. Is this because if have changed the BIOS for custom settings?


----------



## Kreij (May 23, 2010)

Just and update ... the latest version, 0.4.3 still shows wrong fan speed percent.

Any idea why this is reporting incorrectly?

If you have no intentions of fixing this, W1zz, just say so and I will stop reporting this issue.


----------



## Xorgetra (May 30, 2010)

well i have the same issue with my HD3870x2 , FAN SPEED ITS ALWAYS @ 40 % ( playing games , working , etc ) !!!!, GPU Z is wrong ??


----------

